# Railroads drop effort to reduce crew size



## Save Our Trains Michigan (Nov 20, 2006)

Off the UTU web site



> Railroads drop effort to reduce crew size Railroads have dropped their effort to negotiate the issue of one-person train crews during the current round of contract bargaining with labor unions, according to this report by Stacie Hamel published by the Omaha World-Herald.
> 
> The National Carriers' Conference Committee sent a letter to railroad supervisors late this week informing them of the move. The committee handles labor negotiations for 30 railroads, including the Omaha-based Union Pacific.
> 
> ...


----------



## frj1983 (Nov 21, 2006)

Save Our Trains Michigan said:


> Off the UTU web site
> 
> 
> > Railroads drop effort to reduce crew size Railroads have dropped their effort to negotiate the issue of one-person train crews during the current round of contract bargaining with labor unions, according to this report by Stacie Hamel published by the Omaha World-Herald.
> ...


While I am grateful for the healthcare benefits that I get through my employer...WOW, I wish my employer would pay 89% of my healthcare costs! I also realize that Railroad Employees work some really crazy hours and that it probably wreaks havoc with their health. So I guess that two sides will probably have to come to some understanding on all this???


----------

